# Seattle-Area Restaurant Refuses To Serve TSA Agents



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2011)

> Fed up with what he views as crappy treatment from the TSA, the owner  of a restaurant near Seattle-Tacoma International Airport has decided  to put all TSA agents on his No-Eat List.
> "We have posted signs on our doors basically saying that they aren't  allowed to come into our business," one employee tells travel journalist  Christopher Elliott. "We have the right to refuse service to anyone."


http://consumerist.com/2011/02/seattle-area-restaurant-wont-serve-tsa-agents.html

I opposed the coffee shop that kicked the cop out, because the cop hadn't done anything wrong.
I support this restaurant however as they do have a legal responsibility to keep vermin out, for public safety. (Yes, I consider the TSA vermin)

Anyhoo, full link to core story
http://www.elliott.org/blog/why-does-everyone-hate-the-tsa-lets-count-the-reasons/


----------



## Steve (Feb 23, 2011)

It's very strange that they didn't name the cafe.  I wonder which one it is.  My wife travels just about every week for work, so I'm around the airport pretty often.  

I will say that I've not had any problems with TSA.  I believe that most of the hoops we jump through are security theater and don't actually make us safer, but the individuals have been pleasant and seem interested in keeping everyone moving through the line efficiently and without fuss.


----------



## granfire (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope he does not have to fly anywhere anytime soon....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> It's very strange that they didn't name the cafe.  I wonder which one it is.  My wife travels just about every week for work, so I'm around the airport pretty often.
> 
> I will say that I've not had any problems with TSA.  I believe that most of the hoops we jump through are security theater and don't actually make us safer, but the individuals have been pleasant and seem interested in keeping everyone moving through the line efficiently and without fuss.


My personal dealings have been ok, but I'm seeing way too many issues raised and horror stories out there, plus commentary from experts who understand security to really have any respect for the TSA. Especially not after the recent string of security and trust breaches.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 23, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I will say that I've not had any problems with TSA.  I believe that most of the hoops we jump through are security theater and don't actually make us safer, but the individuals have been pleasant and seem interested in keeping everyone moving through the line efficiently and without fuss.



I don't really have any comment to make about the restaurant refusing to serve TSA agents one way or the other.  However, in response to your experience, I can only say that I used to travel for a living - for seven years, twice a week, every week - and I have had many negative experiences with the TSA in the years since they were created.  I've had property stolen, including having it taken from me in front of my eyes (not confiscated, but actually stolen), and rudeness on a scale hard to imagine.  The word that most often comes to mind for me when I think of the TSA is 'crooks', followed by 'liars' and 'punks'.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 23, 2011)

I will remain silent on the issue of TSA agents as my words may incriminate me.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 23, 2011)

They're the Terror Support Agency.
Tasteless Sexual Assault would be a better acronym but I'd still have to add 'team' or 'agency' or something...

Anyway, since it doesn't look like the people will pressure their government into reintroducing sanity -despite the promising events a couple of months ago- , perhaps this may have some effect. If the law abiding citizens start treating them like pariahs, perhaps the TSA employees themselves will start to consider other career options.


----------



## Wild Bill (Feb 23, 2011)

Calling TSA employees agents is like calling Bubba the night watchman at the coffee cup warehouse officer.  Screw those jerks.  Most Nazis were just doing their jobs to. I wish more of the American public would grow some balls.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 23, 2011)

Interesting. Yet the co-op deli in Portland that doesn't want cops in there so they don't intimidate the nearby homeless is bad, nasty and wrong.

Devil's advocate, yo.


----------



## Nomad (Feb 23, 2011)

How much do you want to bet that the restaurant owner is *now* on some sort of list for an "enhanced experience" the next time he/she flies anywhere?


----------



## granfire (Feb 23, 2011)

Nomad said:


> How much do you want to bet that the restaurant owner is *now* on some sort of list for an "enhanced experience" the next time he/she flies anywhere?


pft, nobody takes a sucker bet like that!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Interesting. Yet the co-op deli in Portland that doesn't want cops in there so they don't intimidate the nearby homeless is bad, nasty and wrong.
> 
> Devil's advocate, yo.


Different situation.
The coop threw out a paying customer because the counter jockey has issues with obeying the law. No signs however said service wasn't to be dispensed.
The restaurant is refusing service and clearly pointing it out ahead of time.

Then again, I support law enforcement officials....a group that the TSA is NOT a member of.


----------



## Scott T (Feb 23, 2011)

Nomad said:


> How much do you want to bet that the restaurant owner is *now* on some sort of list for an "enhanced experience" the next time he/she flies anywhere?


Not too much of a problem. He/she can fly out of Vancouver to avoid retaliation.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Different situation.
> The coop threw out a paying customer because the counter jockey has issues with obeying the law. No signs however said service wasn't to be dispensed.
> The restaurant is refusing service and clearly pointing it out ahead of time.
> 
> Then again, I support law enforcement officials....a group that the TSA is NOT a member of.


Im not sure how its the TSA agents fault.  They didnt make the rules.  They needed a job TSA was looking for people so they took the job and just do what they are told.  I have to enforce laws and policies I dont agree with but I still do it.  If he wanted to be pissed he should ban politicians from his shop not the workers.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Im not sure how its the TSA agents fault.  They didnt make the rules.  They needed a job TSA was looking for people so they took the job and just do what they are told.  I have to enforce laws and policies I dont agree with but I still do it.  If he wanted to be pissed he should ban politicians from his shop not the workers.


well....
1- they don't follow their own rules.  
2- half the cargo isn't screened
3-hundreds of thousands of dollars of personal property is stolen each year from -checked- luggage, apparently by the TSA's own workers
4-passenger screenings are purposefully done to be as humiliating as possible if you don't simply bleet and obey.
5- they don't know their own rules
6- they make up policies as they go.

more?

What would your opinion be of a cop who regularly violated traffic laws, helped himself to soda and snacks at will when at the local convenience shop, made sure to fondle the hot babes whenever they could get away with it despite department policy that men don't pat down women, have no idea that a red light means stop, and wrote tickets for failure to sing show tunes on command?

Because...that's what you get if you give a TSA screener a real cop job.

Hell, I'm half tempted to add it to the rules here : If you are a convicted sex offender, convicted criminal, or work for the TSA you may not register here.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> well....
> 1- they don't follow their own rules.
> 2- half the cargo isn't screened
> 3-hundreds of thousands of dollars of personal property is stolen each year from -checked- luggage, apparently by the TSA's own workers
> ...


Hmmm I fly 4 or 5 times a year and Ive never had any problems.  Ive always been treated with respect, Ive done the full body scanners and the enhanced pat downs and everything has gone smooth.  All the issues you speak of sound like individual agents not TSA as a whole and could be solved with better background checks and better training.  The 1 bad cop that lies cheats and steals does not represent the entire department.

I'm not debating the policy it self that's a different topic all to its self but the workers doing the job having nothing to do with setting policy.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2011)

Considering that conservative estimates peg 20% of the TSA screeners as having convictions on their records, I don't think quality is their goal. 

When I flew last May, I didn't have any major issues, other than every screener who could wanting to fondle my camera gear.  I did the pat down in San Fran, but that's a private company, not TSA.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2011)

Undercover TSA Agent Makes It Through Full-Body Scanners With Gun In Her Undies

*5 times.*  Dallas/Ft Worth.
"The TSA insider who blew the whistle on the test also said that none of  the TSA agents who failed to spot the gun on the scanned image were  disciplined. The source said the agents continue to work the body  scanners today."
http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local-be...gh-DFW-Body-Scanner-With-a-Gun-116497568.html

So, failure in something considered 'vital to national security and safety' means you, what? Get a dirty look and no whipped creme on your cocoa?


TSA agents in Charlotte, NC, were able to get an unaccompanied package on a JetBlue flight for a $100 bribe.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I did the pat down in San Fran, but that's a private company, not TSA.


This was a topic on another forum I go to.  Would you be ok with all the same rules if airport security was done by private companies not the Govt?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> This was a topic on another forum I go to.  Would you be ok with all the same rules if airport security was done by private companies not the Govt?


No, because the current rules are ineffective.
Switching from having failed mall cops cup my 'boys' to retired postal workers rubbing me *** isn't a win, if the goal is to find the knife in my briefcase.

Is "blindly search everyone" good detective work?
Could your local department set up a road block on a major intersection, then blindly search every vehicle that passes through, and interdict and detain anyone who did the 'not waiting my turn, I'll turn around and try a different road' bit?   I don't mean the usual 'shine the light in, check the plates and window tags, and sniff the air' quickie check, I mean the full, pull over get out, rifle the trunk, check the glove box and give my boys a massage for good measure search, to everyone passing through?

Certainly your local PD could stop a lot more drunks, find a lot more drugs, unregistered guns, deadbeat dads, and hooky playing teens that way...

Or, is that not legal for you, a real cop, who had to go through real cop training, swear an oath, and re-qualify regularly?


----------



## granfire (Feb 23, 2011)

Pft, you are only upset because you get groped by guys!

(I am sure if they had some hot babes, nobody would complain)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2011)

granfire said:


> Pft, you are only upset because you get groped by guys!
> 
> (I am sure if they had some hot babes, nobody would complain)


I would. Time and place for everything.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I would. Time and place for everything.


I go twice just to make sure they didnt miss anything can never be to safe you know


----------

